# cache valley buck???



## nacho (Jun 14, 2011)

I have heard rumors of a big buck shot in the cache valley. A 36 inch wide 6x6. does anyone know if this is true/exagerated? Or have pictures? o-||


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

i know of this guy... HUGE! and he was on private... some hunters on the private bumped him to public... WACK! at least thats what i heard.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Markthehunter88 said:


> i know of this guy... HUGE! and he was on private... some hunters on the private bumped him to public... WACK! at least thats what i heard.


thats funny. everyone seems to know this guy. this deer was also killed in hobble creek, fountain green, salina, heber AND cache valley!! this deer figured out how to be multiple places at once!! o-||


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

I heard fountain green myself... anyone really know?


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

It was killed in Montana on a high fenced ranch. 
























I really don't know. Ha


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

For sure it wasn't in Utah, because we don't have big deer in Utah.


----------



## nacho (Jun 14, 2011)

The buck I heard about was supposedly killed in Nibley?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I heard the Evanston Mental Hospital grounds.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I might be wrong but I don't think this deer was killed in Nibley because my brother lives their and some guys that he works with and they have never seen him. But I am not sure


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> I heard the Evanston Mental Hospital grounds.


Now that's the most believable story of the bunch! I actually have seen some monster bucks right across the street from the Mental Hospital in the summer along those bushes below the houses 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

A friend in Salem emailed me that pic...the email said Nebo and the guy only has one arrow left in his quiver.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

There was a big guy killed near Nibley, but he's bigger than that one posted here... I'd bet he breaks 200" and is about 33" tip to tip of the cheaters. There have been a ton a guys trying to chase it out of the city limits where he can't be shot into a place in the county where he could be shot at... don't have pics yet but they're coming!


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Hmmm bet that made a great story. It was nine in the morning as i stood at that sink lookin out the window with my number on dad mug and tighty whiteys. (that werent soo thighty nor soo ******) There he was! Standing right over the thick vinyl fence all i had to do was get him out of the neighbors yard so i could stick him. Its a good thing the wife had those pots and pans handy a couple wacks together with them and the hunt was on! Really???? Quick! drag him over by this guys pine tree soo the pictures look good lol make sure you dont get the stop sign or the kids standing by the bus stop.

But i guess if you can come up with a good story to go with a "City" "Town" "Pet" buck you can bull$hit anybody.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

muzzlehutn said:


> Hmmm bet that made a great story. It was nine in the morning as i stood at that sink lookin out the window with my number on dad mug and tighty whiteys. (that werent soo thighty nor soo ******) There he was! Standing right over the thick vinyl fence all i had to do was get him out of the neighbors yard so i could stick him. Its a good thing the wife had those pots and pans handy a couple wacks together with them and the hunt was on! Really???? Quick! drag him over by this guys pine tree soo the pictures look good lol make sure you dont get the stop sign or the kids standing by the bus stop.
> 
> But i guess if you can come up with a good story to go with a "City" "Town" "Pet" buck you can bull$hit anybody.


You said it! why not really hunt for the big ones? which are out there... haha the post above is great! 8)


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Im sure glad for who ever got this Trophy town deer with their bow. Im glad that your hunt was worth the score of the antlers and not the meat or memories. Cause i dont think there would be a Beef,Pig or sheep alive in town if ya done it for the other reason. LOL!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm certain that Logan/Cache isn't the only place that has big deer being pursued out of "non-hunting" areas... just happens that the buck I mentioned has a travel range that often takes him out of his protected area, but it usually is about the time the rut comes. Is it any different than hunting a CWMU or PHU where the deer are bedded next to the road and a guy steps out of the truck and shoots it? A deer is a deer, despite where he resides.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Wheres these pictures of this Deers deer? most deer that ive seen have legs so they do travel, And last i checked its not the rut? nor cwmu or phu. so where in town was this buck killed? wheres the pics of the City 200" and thats no zoning law lol!


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

> And last i checked its not the rut? nor cwmu or phu. so where in town was this buck killed? wheres the pics of the City 200" and thats no zoning law lol!


Its funny how you can rush to judgment with out hearing a story seeing a pic nothing its ridiculous, alot of people on here thier way is the only way :roll: He said near nibley it would take about 10 min for a deer to get to yhe hills from nibley not out of the relm of possibility.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Alrighty tell me the story. so it takes 10 minutes to get to the hills from nibley then what happend? all ears wont judge.


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

Idont know the story and i havent seen pics.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

The deer in the picture was most definitely not shot in town. It was killed between Nephi and Ft. Green. I don't know about the other deer being discussed here, but the one in the picture was not. There was a fair amount of folks chasing this buck opening morning and he almost made it out...I didn't participate in the circus, but I know of a few who did. So there you go, put that one to bed.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I am still waiting on the pictures of the buck up in the Logan/Nibley area to come to me... had someone stop by the shop who initially mentioned it, and then another person was in a couple hours later who doesn't know the first guy who mentioned it too, so though unconfirmed from a picture standpoint, I've heard the local story twice from two fairly reliable sources... it'll come soon enough.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Let me shed some light on this story about the "big buck that was killed by fountain green" This buck was a true monster living on and off of private ground in Salt creek canyon above nephi. The guy who shot him is a local from town and a really good guy. He is type of guy that will always go out of his way for other people. The other guy is also a local and was really good friend of my cousins for years. I'm not sure what the buck finally scored. I havn't talked to the guy who shot him recently. Kind of a funny story is that I was on the nebo unit about a week before the hunt started glassing the basins at the over look and they were up there as well. I asked them if they found anything good yet this year and their reply back was "Yeah we think we found something decent" LOL Yeah Decent Indeed. There is a couple other bucks feeding in the private land this year. They are nothing like the one that was killed but decent for the area. I worked out a deal with the property owner to do some work on the farm for permission and have been hunting one of the alpha fields with a ground blind every other night for the last 3 weeks now but just can't make it happen. Sunday night I was sitting in the blind and left the window closed behind me. I just knew the deer would not come out on that side and sure enough....right when I opened the door and sun down there they were on the other side about 15 yards away.....Just my luck. Oh well maybe tonight hu?


----------

